# Gonzo Safari Bow



## myrmidon

Does any body have any technical info on a Martin " Ted Nugent" Gonzo Safari 2000 bow ? I just picked up a basket case with no technical markings at all 
huge cams and two broken cables , no string . 
Sure wasn't respected too well ! If any one can shed some light on this I'd reall apreciate it


----------



## Ron Nepini

*CS Bow*

Call Martin Archery.

Later 
Ron


----------



## myrmidon

*sent it 2 THEM*

 Did that b4 I asked , ron  
thanks for the reply though . They weren't that helpful with info , but...........for around $70.00 bucks they promised to just about re-furbish the whole bow . Soooooooo I sent it to them ! let ya alll know how it turns out


----------



## LFM

It was very similar to the Martin "Cobra" Bow that was available from Martin like the Nugent bow was. Mr. Nugent was doing Martin's commercial ads when he hook up with them to get a bow made for him. He sold his and Martins at his shop when it was in business I opted for the Martin Cobra back then 1991-1992 maybe and was told it was very similar to Ted's Gonzo Safari Model... You might want to ask Martin what the differences are between these bows...

Good Luck,
LFM


----------



## sawill

had that exact bow, it was wicked at the time. didn't like it that i sent it in to martin for restoration and they kept my old limbs( zebra stripped) the real tree camo just didn't look good with the grey and white riser. sold it to a friend but keep tabs on it. gonna try to get back all my old (sold) bows just for nastagia. gonzo safaria had a mean breakover and if i remember was kinda loud due to how it snatched the arrow from the release.


----------



## myrmidon

*Martin Restoration*


You know thats funny , I sent mine in to get a cam and cable replaced and they said they'd have to replace both limbs and both cams along with all the other gear . But I guess I shouldn't balk at the job because they said they'd only charge me $70.00 . The other part of this is that I was told by a friend of mine tht Martin would rebuild their bow for the original owner free? any one hear this ? So far Martin has had my bow oh I'd say 5 weeks or so . I've had to call them three time s for them to get back to me but the head tech was a really nice guy and seemed like he cared about his clienteleand what he was doing . Haven't heard back from them yet , ........That was two weeks ago . Jury is still out on this one , 
BTW theyre giving me twin z cams and 80lb limbs , let you know how it stacks up to my hoyt 80lber


----------



## myrmidon

*everythings good!*

 
Thanks to miked and Martin @ Martin archery alls well that ends well 
The bows on it's way back to me , supposedly better than new !:bounce: 
after tuning it I'll give the final :thumbs_up 
again thanks for all the support I got from some of the guys here and well , Ill hunt the lesser predators later:smash:


----------

